# What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier



## RAE129 (Oct 15, 2003)

00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
36-00 - Open Circuit
Any clues?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier (RAE129)*

I really do love fault codes without context - NOT!








There are several possible causes for this fault code, but without actually knowing more details e.g. year, make, model, radio type (also radio part number and current coding) it's damn hard to tell what the problem is in your particular case. Also make sure you mention all changes you made to the car/system recently!


----------



## RAE129 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier (Theresias)*

04 GTI 1.8T
Monsoon DD...
Changed the code from 00031 to 01031


----------



## RAE129 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier (RAE129)*

This is what senor vaggy said to me:
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: Radio ZSW 0016
Coding: 01031
Shop #: WSC 00000
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
36-00 - Open Circuit
_Modified by RAE129 at 5:15 AM 11-17-2006_


_Modified by RAE129 at 7:07 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## RAE129 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier (RAE129)*

Address 56: Radio
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: Radio ZSW 0016
Coding: 01031
Shop #: WSC 00000
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
36-00 - Open Circuit



_Modified by RAE129 at 7:07 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier (RAE129)*

Much better.
Have you had the fault code before recoding?
Why did you recode it?
Have you checked the coding chart on this page?
Which values du you have in meas. block 004 and 005?


_Modified by Theresias at 1:18 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## RAE129 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier (Theresias)*

I recoded because the radio sounded like a tin can. Changed the setting to 01031 and the sound quality for the radio has improved. 
I actually got the coding charts from that page.
"Which values du you have in meas. block 004 and 005?" - What do you mean? I am not familiar with this? Direct me and I can get it for you.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier (RAE129)*

Select -> 56-Radio -> Meas. Blocks. Post what you see in Groups 004 and 005.
See also:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
-Uwe-


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: What does this mean?00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier (RAE129)*

check the basck of the unit to see if the antenna is plugged in...open circuit= not plugged in.....prolly your diversity antenna..


----------



## kd7iwp (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm having the same error code on my double din (Premium VI, non-monsoon) radio on my 2002 Golf. It came from no where, as in, no changes being made. My radio sounds fine though and I seem to have decent reception. This morning I removed the antenna to see if the amplifier was messed up but it all looked fine. In VCDS group 004 is fine, but group 005 gives me this: 

Group 005: IF-Output
Component Ant.Sw.Outp
Status Open Circuit


----------

